# The importance of our Fur Babies



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Many of us whom have fur babies, totally understand the real bond of  love, fondness and attachment we have with them. They are there for us unconditionally, listen to our woes,detect when we are sad and wander over for a stroke or a cuddle to bring a glimmer of a smile back on our faces whilst going through the rollercoaster of fertility tx.

I just needed to type this today because Ive been sobbing ( ?a bit of pg hormone influence aswell!   ) today as my wonderful loving fur baby cat has been quite poorly since my scan last thursday, and apart from sobbing to the vet (bless him!) and my DH ive got no one to share those feelings with about how important herbi is to me and hes not "Just a pet". Herbi has been with me through a lot in his life (7 years). I kidnapped him as a kitten from an abusive ex when I left him, and its been me and my shaddow ever since, even when I met my lovely dh ( whom was allergic to cats! ), I said "you take me on, you take herbi on too   ). We've had lots of cuddles when Ive been so sad and at my lowest on my early miscarriages, when sat on the bed crying inot a box of tissues he's always known when to saunter over and nudge his head onto my face, as if to dry the tears and say its ok mum youve got me    and coming in from work on occasions feeling down wondering if Im ever going to be a mummy, ive had my fur dog,herbi and dh to bring a smile to my face and make me realise I am lucky, I have a good job, lovely house, lovely dh and two lovely fur babies  . 

Herbi has enjoyed good health throughout his life so far, but 4 years ago when we moved house he went into urine retention where he had to be rushed inot the vets to be catheterised, nothing to cause it could be found and the vet said most probably stress as cats are ( in particular toms) prone to doing this. Since then he's been fine. 

That all changed last thursday night after we got back from mum and dads to show them our scan pictures of bean, he came inot the kitchen and just laid down in front of me, and let out an awful painful meaow, his abdomen was massive, i immediatly rang the out of hours vets and rushed him down at 11pm. He had gone into  retention again, the vet catheterised him and over the next four days did bloods and urinalysis all were clear, it wasnt until a stoke of luck that the vet checked his mouth on  the saturday that she found two painful rotten back teeth, these she said most probably with the pain caused herbi to go into  retention again. He had these extracted on monday just gone. 

When he came home he was happy as larry purring, eating, and doing his 1's and 2's. Tuesday he was much quieter, sleeping alot and not his happy go lucky self  , which stressed me out no end as he's my baby. Wednesday the same, didnt really want to go out and I had to physically put him out, he did his business then came straight back in ( not like him). had some kibbles and then slept all day until 10pm, I was worried again that he hadnt peed, so off we go to the out of hours vets again, but bladder fine. I explained how his character was more and more lethargic, and he just slept all the time. His vitals were fine, but the vet detected a heart murmur. He said that this could be temporary due to the stress of the 2 anasthetics he had, or could be the start of a murmur, so he wanted him checked again in a week. 

Herbi slept all night, with me checking him everytime I got to go up for a wee. He slept all day today, again I had to prompt him into garden for his looloo's. But he just then slowly walked passed me and went back up to his bed  . He's usually mr happy purry cat, not this sad looking cat, so Ive been a right mess all day  . I rang the vets again this afternoon as was worried as the week went on he was not right. I cried down the phone to the vets  , he must have thought he had a right one there!!  . He was lovely though and wants to see him tonight.He thinks either he is sulking from being fiddled arround with alot or the murmur is making him poorly, so meds can be given.  i STILL KEEP CRYING THOUGH!!   

I just wanted to write this down, as he means the world to me, and I dont want to loose him  . And maybe im daft or loopy but I think a place on here where we can talk about our much loved fur babies is theraputic, because they are so special and play an integral part in our lives.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

sending you love and ^hugs^ and hope that he recovers.  Pets are so faithful and unconditional in their love and like children
L x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So sorry I have only just seen this, hugs hunnie.

My furbabies mean the world to me, I have 7 in total and to me they are my children.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Get well soon Herbi!   

I still miss furbabies that I had to say goodbye to 20 years ago, they are more than just pets, they are part of our families and should be treated as such.  When I was young at school, I was bullied - I had no one to turn to, except my furbaby, she was the only one who was there for me, cheered me up when I was feeling down and gave me unconditional love - she made such a significant difference in my life.

Sue


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

big big  to you hun 

I  that herbi gets better  

My cats mean an awful lot to me and I would be devastated if anything happened to them, as you say I don't think we can underestimate what they mean to us.

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awwww this post made me cry as would be just like that if there was anything wrong with mine too ..hope he is ok     

Cat x


----------

